# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Më duhet të integroj edhe një 'database'!

## The Pathfinder

Pershendetje.

Kam ndertuar nje website, detyre kursi ne shkolle.
Por faqen e kam ndertuar ne ate menyre, qe te behen prenotime ne online, 
per shembull per blerje makinash.
Por me duhet te integroj ne kete website edhe nje database.
Me ndihmon njeri si ta bej?
Te marr PHPmyadmin?

Ne te kam integruar nje formular te thjeshte dhe ne fund kam ndertuar submit : Prenoto.
E gjitha eshte ndertuar me Dreamweaver.

Mund te me ndihmoni!?

----------

